# Elvira's Gravest Hits



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

Elvira has announced at this will be her LAST YEAR performing at Knott's Scary Farm, so in honor of her I have put together Elvira's Gravest Hits (HITS, I said HITS, get your minds out of the gutter) to start us off, is Ghoultown's Mistress of the Dark


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

Elvira's Two Big Pumpkins


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

Elvira's Danse Macabre 2016 Knott's Haunt


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

Elvira's Haunted House


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## cosplaycostumefun (Aug 13, 2017)

LOVE Elvira! Thanks for the cool videos!


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

cosplaycostumefun said:


> LOVE Elvira! Thanks for the cool videos!


your welcome it's always nice to meet an Elvira fan. I will be posting more so keep a look out


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## timekiller (Oct 18, 2011)

I love her SO much. Very nice, funny and genuine. A great lady. I've loved her since 1984


----------

